# Looking for best 18650 headlamp battery



## cregeorgia (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey guys I own two armytek wizard pros and a zebra light head lamp. I'd really like to get about 10 new batteries as I plan on adding another two headlamps. What I'm struggling with is regardless of price what's the best battery to get the most performance. Thanks


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 5, 2018)

cregeorgia said:


> Hey guys I own two armytek wizard pros and a zebra light head lamp. I'd really like to get about 10 new batteries as I plan on adding another two headlamps. What I'm struggling with is regardless of price what's the best battery to get the most performance. Thanks



Depending on your particular HLs and whether they can take protected cells, or not, look to the Sanyo-Panasonic NCR18650GA. It's got high capacity at ~3500mAh and it can handle a 10A continuous load, so you have some wiggle room to play with.

There are others, but that's a quality cell that yields top performance in non-hot rodded lights.

Chris


----------



## MAD777 (Mar 6, 2018)

^^^^^
Chris nailed it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 6, 2018)

This is my preferred unprotected 18650 for the Armytek Wizard XHP-50.

https://www.illumn.com/batteries-ch...r18650ga-3500mah-high-discharge-flat-top.html

For Protected I like this one which will also run the high draw AT lights.

https://www.illumn.com/batteries-ch...ah-sanyo-ncr18650ga-protected-button-top.html


----------



## niraya (Mar 6, 2018)

I use Samsung INR18650-35E 3500mAh (Pink) with all Armytek and Zebralight headlamps. Great batteries, best I ever used! :thumbsup:


----------

